
Master the JavaScript Interview: What Is Function Composition? - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/master-the-javascript-interview-what-is-function-composition-20dfb109a1a0
======
eyelidlessness
One of the nice things about making composition easily available and
accessible (if not a first class part of your language's syntax or standard
library) is that developers will naturally tend to break their functions up
into smaller, reusable, composable parts.

And despite the fact that functions like `comp`, `map`, `reduce` and functions
as values tend to be the takeaway of "functional programming" when glommed
onto imperative languages—despite the fact that they are tools, rather than
the essence, of FP—when they're easy to grab and use, developers do tend to
write more pure and more easily maintained code.

There's stuff I don't like about underscore/lodash type libraries (most
notably they put the `data` argument in the wrong place, which harms
comparability!), but their prevalence absolutely encourages better practices
in less hospitable languages like JS.

~~~
JS_Cheerleader
Hello. Lodash/fp puts data last.

